
Elon Musk Says Boring Company Will Offer Free Rides to the Public This Year - baddash
https://www.inverse.com/article/44750-boring-company-tunnel-video-shared-by-elon-musk
======
LinuxBender
I've always been curious about this and digging rights. How far down do you
have to dig before you do not require the permission of a city to go under
them?

